# Airstone Bar not working?



## Chaz385 (Nov 16, 2010)

i dont know if this is the right place to ask, but today i got a six inch airstone from petco, and i have it connected to a T-Valve for the sponge filter and the air pump but the airstone isnt working. ive never set one of these up but i dont know if or what im doing wrong. the pump is a 10 gallon pump so it should be powerful enough for the sponge filter and the stone


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Not really, usually want to get a size up from recommended tank size it says. Try opening valve to just the air stone higher up in the tank and then lower the stone bar down, and then readjust the valve to power sponge again..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The pump may be too weak or the stone may be clogged or crushed, you can get a bad one right out of the package. See if you can blow through it. The tank size pump will usually run 2 little air-stones, the bigger stones can need more air. But if no air at all comes out, even will all the pump's output, you may have a bad stone.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds like the pump isnt strong enough and usually sponge filter require more power than a "regular ornament", dont go by what it says on the box if you do, go 2-3 sizes up especially for sponge filters (sponge filters are awesome though).


----------



## Chaz385 (Nov 16, 2010)

its a 10 gallon pump for a 5.5, i did blow into the tube for the airstone and its fine, maybe its the T-valve?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

you don't want a T-valve unless you also have also one of valves with a knob. When you run 2 things a T only works when they are identical and are at the same depth. You need a way to adjust one or both of the flows or all the air will take the "path of least resistance". 

If the stone works as the only thing on the line, you should try a gang valve.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I know this might be late, but placement is everything. As was said, the flow will take the path of least resistance, so it may take some tinkering. With only one thing on the air line though, you should be fine. (because this has been left alone though, I'm sure you already are!:fun


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

All airstones are easier to get started by holding them up near the surface for a minute. The idea is that the water pressure will be less and it will help the air push out the water inside the stone. After that, you can drop it back down again and it'll keep working... assuming that you have enough air pressure.


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

Also maybe useless? I have been running a 10 gallon pump in my 40 gallon tank for 2 years without issue. It's not even hooked up to a stone or anything but rather just a tube that I tucked under my gravel. Also, I have been to over a dozen fish stores including the chain stores and have YET to see their tanks aerated.... For some reason I feel as if they really aren't necessary at all..... Call me crazy


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That really depends on the æration (awesome æ symbol for the win!) and filtration of the tank. If there's enough air, you by no means need one.


----------

